# Problem mit Interfaces seit BLASC 050.57



## Bonehunter (6. März 2005)

Hi Leute

habe seit gestern Blas Version 0.5.0 Build 57 installiert.

Nun habe ich (und ein paar meiner Kollegen auch) das Problem das die Datei SavedVariabls.lua immer wieder gelehrt wird. 

Beim start sind nun alle gespeicherten Daten unseres Interfaces weg (Mienen, LootLinkj etc.)

Ist das so beabsichtigt oder ein Bug? 

Oder liegt es an den Einstellungen ?


Für Hilfestellung währe ich sehr Dankbar.

Gruss

Bonehunter


----------



## Bonehunter (7. März 2005)

Keine Idee was das sein kann?


----------



## Regnor (7. März 2005)

Bonehunter schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Idee was das sein kann?
> [post="82551"][/post]​



Hallo BoneHunter

Leider habe ich den Grund für den Fehler noch nicht gefunden.
Wird bei dir die Savedvariables.lua vollständig geleert oder sind noch irgendwelche Einträge vorhanden. Könntest du eventuell eine "gefüllte" Savedvariables.lua an Blasc@black-legion.info schicken? Dann könnten wir das mit deiner Datei direkt testen.


----------



## Bonehunter (8. März 2005)

Jo danke für die Antwort.

Habe immo stress auf der Arbeit, daher komme ich nicht dazu das ganze nochmals zu testen und die Datei zu euch zu senden.

Werde das aber spätestens am Wochenende nachholen.


----------



## Regnor (8. März 2005)

Hallo, wir haben den Fehler gefunden und in unserer aktuellen internen Testversion behoben. Sowie die neue Version Live geht sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## Runkel (9. März 2005)

Bei mir auch, und das nachdem ich gestern stundenlang, Flexbar konfiguriert habe....


----------



## Bonehunter (9. März 2005)

Nun ich habe gezz den Fehler auch behoben, scheint ne Inkompatibilität mit nem anderen Addon zu sein, habe grad meinen ganzen Addon Ordner gelöscht und neueste Versionen geladen, meinen WTF Ordner geleert und nu geht es einwadnfrei.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raba (10. März 2005)

Also heisst das, dass sämtliche Daten (aus der Savedvariables.lua) verloren sind?

Bei den Interface-Einstellungen ist es schon ärgerlich, wenn man alles wieder einstellen muss.

Aber eine Katastrophe ist es, wenn die Daten für die Addons QuestHistory, Gatherer, MapNotes und Notepad verloren sind. 

Es kann ja wohl nicht euer Ernst sein, wenn die Daten verloren sind, dass damit abzutun, "Sowie die neue Version Live geht sollte das Problem nicht mehr auftreten".

Dann müsste auf jeden Fall die Download-Möglichkeit der problematischen BLASC-Version sofort gestoppt und ein entsprechender Warnhinweis ausgegeben werden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das ganze nur falsch verstanden habe und die Daten wiederhergestellt werden können, sonst ...


Gruß
Raba


----------



## Runkel (10. März 2005)

raba schrieb:
			
		

> Also heisst das, dass sämtliche Daten (aus der Savedvariables.lua) verloren sind?
> 
> Bei den Interface-Einstellungen ist es schon ärgerlich, wenn man alles wieder einstellen muss.
> 
> ...




Nun es ist eine BETA, man muss bei einem programm im BETA status immer rechnend as bisher unbekannte fehler auftreten. (deswegen ist es ja eine BETA) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kure (10. März 2005)

ich kann nun nicht beschwören dass das eine blasc funktion ist, aber zuminderst bekomme ich ne backupdatei innen ordner gespuckt die das verlorengehen von einstellungen verhindert...


----------



## B3N (10. März 2005)

raba schrieb:
			
		

> Also heisst das, dass sämtliche Daten (aus der Savedvariables.lua) verloren sind?
> 
> Bei den Interface-Einstellungen ist es schon ärgerlich, wenn man alles wieder einstellen muss.
> 
> ...




BLASC befindet sich im Beta Stadium und du willigst die Lizenzvereinbarung ein, somit sollte das Thema erledigt sein. Wie gesagt, wir kennen das Problem, es tritt aber nur bei wenigen auf und auch nur unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen und wir haben es bereits gefixt.


----------



## raba (10. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> BLASC befindet sich im Beta Stadium und du willigst die Lizenzvereinbarung ein, somit sollte das Thema erledigt sein. Wie gesagt, wir kennen das Problem, es tritt aber nur bei wenigen auf und auch nur unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen und wir haben es bereits gefixt.
> [post="82831"][/post]​



... habe ich mich heute schon etwas beruhigt. Gestern Nacht (0:45 Uhr) war ich doch etwas "erregt". Sorry wenn mein Post etwas aggressiv rübergekommen ist (schliesse ich jedenfalls aus der knappen Antwort  :wink: ). Mir ist schon klar was eine Beta-Version ist, aber die Ankündigung in den News "fixed alle bisher bekannten Fehler") hat mich etwas unvorsichtig gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab' die sonst üblichen Maßnahmen (z. B. ein Backup) versäumt.



> ich kann nun nicht beschwören dass das eine blasc funktion ist, aber zuminderst bekomme ich ne backupdatei innen ordner gespuckt die das verlorengehen von einstellungen verhindert...



Leider ist meine SavedVariables.lua.bak vom 9.1.2005 (Größe 1 Kb) und stellt damit wohl nicht den letzten Stand meiner Daten dar.

Ich habe aber eine SavedVariables.lua (Größe 651 Kb) retten können, in der die Blasc-Eintragungen schon drinstehen. Leider bekomme ich WoW damit nicht zum laufen. Es kommt beim Starten eine Fehlermeldung und dann bricht die Ausführung anscheinend ab. Auf jeden Fall habe ich dann wieder ein WoW-UI in der Grundeinstellung und die Daten für die Addons sind nicht vorhanden.

Ich schicke euch mal die Datei zu und hoffe, dass ihr sie euch trotz meines ersten Posts  :wink:  mal anschaut und vielleicht eine Lösung zur Rettung der Daten findet.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß
Raba


----------



## Regnor (10. März 2005)

Hallo Raba

Daten wiederherstellen können wir leider nicht. Wir sind uns sicher das das Problem durch falsch eingefügte Steuerzeichen in der LUA auftritt. (Leider können wir den Fehler hier nicht nachstellen) Deshalb ist in der neuen Version das Bearbeiten der LUA umgestellt worden. Damit sollten in dem BUILD 58 dann alle bekannten Fehler behoben sein. Dies schließt natürlich nicht aus das nicht doch noch der eine oder andere Fehler auftauchen kann.

Build 58 wird im laufe des Abends online gehen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## raba (11. März 2005)

Hi. 

Um das Problem mit der Build57 abschliessen, kann ich mitteilen, dass mein Problem gelöst werden konnte. 
Es hat einige Zeit gedauert bis ich den Fehler gefunden habe. Mit dem passenden Editor (Notepad++) war es dann einfach. 
Zum einen hab ich den Abschnitt mit dem BLASCProfile rausgelöscht (war aber vermutlich nicht notwendig). Dazu wurden die Zeilenenden in der defekten Datei jeweils mit <CR><LF>  abgeschlossen (warum? - keine Ahnung). Nach dem Löschen der <CR> lies sich die SavedVariables.lua wieder ganz normal nutzen. Glücklicherweise habe ich somit auch keinen Datenverlust erlitten. 
Mit der Build58 habe ich keinerlei Probleme (siehe meine Sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


Gruß
Raba


----------

